# Showing Off My Set Up (again!)



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't think I have done any showing off much lately 😊


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

I don't think I've noticed the little mirror before. Nice. I'm sort-of drawn to the idea but I'm not sure if I could get away with it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Philip HN said:


> I don't think I've noticed the little mirror before. Nice. I'm sort-of drawn to the idea but I'm not sure if I could get away with it.


 Get it on your Christmas List (that is how I acquired mine) 😉


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@MildredM - with two Portafilters in flight, how do you keep them both hot to match the group temperature at the time of the pull?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @MildredM - with two Portafilters in flight, how do you keep them both hot to match the group temperature at the time of the pull?


 One lives on top, on the hottest bit of the top lid, it isn't ever quite as hot as the one in the group but by the time that one is off, beans weighed and everything prepared it is already cooling slightly. Having tested and blind tasted numerous shots there isn't any discernible difference in taste imo. Shots times too are usually identical.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Im not jealous, you're jealous!

Have you got your eye on one of the LR24's Mildred?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I don't think I have done any showing off much lately 😊
> 
> View attachment 46259


 Wow that toggle switch looks amazing , so shiny 😂


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mctrials23 said:


> Have you got your eye on one of the LR24's Mildred?


 Oh look. Is that the time . . . . *

*DO NOT put ideas into my head in future please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Wow that toggle switch looks amazing , so shiny 😂


 Yes, it is - just like my lovely tamper-to-be-here-soon-handle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Yes, it is - just like my lovely tamper-to-be-here-soon-handle!!!!!!!!


 Glad you reminded me 😬 .... might have to sneak off to the workshop


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Oh look. Is that the time . . . . *
> 
> *DO NOT put ideas into my head in future please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Nah you're right, you don't need that silent operation or the tasty new stamped logo.


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

WOW talk about when you've got it flaunt it..... Lovely setup 😍


----------

